# E.W. Waite



## hnonak52 (10 mo ago)

First timer. Trying to find out info about an oil painting by EW Waite. Been in my family over 100 years. Painting of the Pineapple Inn in Europe


----------



## uncongoals (10 mo ago)

He's a tremendous Fine Artist, landscape of the realism style. Some of his works sold for a substantial amount. You're interest is collector only ?


----------



## hnonak52 (10 mo ago)

uncongoals said:


> He's a tremendous Fine Artist, landscape of the realism style. Some of his works sold for a substantial amount. You're interest is collector only ?


It’s a family piece so I’m not really sure about selling but wondering if I should get it appraised. We are not art collectors per say it’s more for sentimental reasons I have it. We are moving so selling is a slight possibility


----------



## uncongoals (10 mo ago)

hnonak52 said:


> It’s a family piece so I’m not really sure about selling but wondering if I should get it appraised. We are not art collectors per say it’s more for sentimental reasons I have it. We are moving so selling is a slight possibility


Highly recommend you get educated on art collecting, can lose a huge fortune simply from unawareness. Sorry I don't have a clear secure answer for you other than this, I can feel the obstacle you have. You can even perpetuate the artist prior to, in order to increase demand. There's similarities, but it's not like owning antique cars. If focused on profit, not need to focus on worth-set your own price. Sorry I don't have a solid floor to stand the solution on, had I had the education I may have not been here for the assistance.


----------



## hnonak52 (10 mo ago)

Appreciate your input! Great endeavor now that I’m retired.


----------

